# Bad Flip on the East River stolen Boat!



## bookmillone (Jul 31, 2007)

find em and kill em


----------



## jhalseth (Sep 20, 2004)

We'll be on the lookout up here. Nothing worse than a thief


----------



## oc1gunny (Aug 21, 2008)

I will keep my ear to the ground on both ends of the valley.


----------

